# Baby on the Way in Taylor, TX



## datadrivendad (9 mo ago)

We've got out little one due in October, looking to find a pediatrician and other young parents in the area.

My wife's a pro-medical-industry nurse-in-training, but I find the data on vaccinations highly sketchy, to say the least. We'd like to find a family-first doctor who is not averse to working with us, especially if we decide to proceed cautiously.

But also, anyone in the Hutto, Georgetown, Taylor, etc. area, feel free to say "Hi"!


----------

